# Toro 1128oxe model 38654 was this a good year and engine?



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

I might be interested in buying this snow blower but don't know what the word is on this model.....This appears to be a 2011 model from my research but I may be wrong. The engine is a weird 1550 series that doesn't look like it's used anymore. it's either 14.50 or 16.50. What do you guys think of this year and engine combo or should I be looking for the older Tecumseh or the newer 1128 with the bigger tires and 16.50 engine? thanks


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

How much are they asking for it?


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think that really matters. I just wanted to know about the snow blower itself. why do you ask?


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

Some people were saying this year or maybe others too had a problem with the spring loaded scraping edge. on this model there are springs in the auger housing which does not seem like a good idea. Are all big toros like this ?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a 1128 OXE. I had the scraper bar issue. My problem was Ice build up, I was blowing super wet slush and it built up under the scraper bar . It kind of was my fault as I never looked it over before I put it away and it froze that night and next morning I could hear it hitting the augers, also later on I realized there were a few rocks in the slush. So just got mad and went to a solid scraper bar. I am happy with my blower it has never plugged up on me and handles all the wet heavy snow well. My dealer when I bought my blower said if I was not happy with it if I bought the scraper bar they would do the change over for free so I took them up on that. Had my first break down a few weeks ago after 45 hrs or so, but in 3 days I had a replacement chute cable and I am happy again. I have done a review and many posts as well I have Armor skids as I do blow a large driveway for a neighbor. Hope this helps.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/30153-toro-1128-power-max.html


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

can you send us a link to the ad?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

SuperiorArienRace said:


> I don't think that really matters. I just wanted to know about the snow blower itself. why do you ask?


Simple. It might be worth it at X price but not worth it at Y price. Can't say if it's a good deal without knowing the price.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

nothing wrong with the briggs engine, IMM better than a newer with a clone named loncin , the floating scraper just swap it out as they use the very same bucket part number as the none and you have one great machine, 

toros are workhorse machines, keep them maintained nothing to see them running 20 and 30 years old,


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

What year and engine combo do you think is the best? the older ones had the tecumseh engines, then briggs and toro. Do I need the 1128 or are the new 1028 with the toro 302cc engines just as good? I heard the toro 302cc engines had triple rings on the pistons and a cast iron bore and run quiter. not sure if I heard right......... I'm basically looking for the best year and combo. I do like the bigger tires on the newer machines which this 2011 doesn't haven't


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If that has the last made here in the states BRIGGS engine then I would get it. you can swap oot the scraper bar like old hanky did. pictures do help oot a lot.*


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

I like the old Tecumseh engines. there are plenty of cheap readily available parts for them in the aftermarket


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I got the 1028 this year to replace my 2005 828 that i put a 10hp tecumseh flat head on 2 years ago. The taller tire was the main reason i upgraded. It was a great upgrade the taller tire and smoother motor are the best points. The briggs 11 are good to but if i had to pick i would take the taller tire over anything else.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

351beno said:


> I got the 1028 this year to replace my 2005 828 that i put a 10hp tecumseh flat head on 2 years ago. The taller tire was the main reason i upgraded. It was a great upgrade the taller tire and smoother motor are the best points. The briggs 11 are good to but if i had to pick i would take the taller tire over anything else.


What do you find is the benefit of the taller tire?

Can the taller tire combo be put onto the older powermax HDs?


----------

